# What a day :)



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Not a bad day, all in all. Are you a professional handler?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Not a bad day, all in all. Are you a professional handler?


Yes over all its good  The most important thing for this show was Charly I needed the CACIB on him so we can finish his international champion title in November.
So I am very glad.

And no I am not a professional handler. I just show my dogs and then some dogs for friends and family, if they have something good


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Good for you! What a successful day. Cant wait to see the pictures


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Winnow:

What a great day you had .. Good for you, you go girl !!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW, what a great day for you! You must be very proud of all of them, but a group 3 out of 22 dogs...awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks  There was also a dwarf poodle who won the group so I hopefully she will go all the way in the BIS competition tomorrow.
We sure need the attentions for the poodles in Iceland


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm tired for you! ha And Happy, too. Congratulations and Good Luck tomorro!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow Winnow...you need to rest!!! That is awesome. So happy to hear about Charly and about Quincy's siblings. You had babies in the ring all lover the world yesterday!!! Quincy's photos and videos are up here from day 2 of his first show. Can you unwind now??? Between your trip to Finland for Polar, and this show, you must be exhausted.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Wow Winnow...you need to rest!!! That is awesome. So happy to hear about Charly and about Quincy's siblings. You had babies in the ring all lover the world yesterday!!! Quincy's photos and videos are up here from day 2 of his first show. Can you unwind now??? Between your trip to Finland for Polar, and this show, you must be exhausted.


Thank you 
Well the show is over now, I have been working at the show all day today.
I will rest next weekend.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Great news! Good for you and your dogs. Look forward to the pics.


----------

